# Curious how you all handle your racks..



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So we are in the process of getting a half dozen 20H aquariums to make verts and have our first frog rack. Excited to know I will soon have 6 vivs in the space it takes to keep one of our bigger exo's.. Going small is new to us. So with everyone who are keeping pums on racks.. With a vert with such a slender profile.. Do you keep the sides clear and just use the back wall for design? I know pums get aggressive when they are able to "see" another male next door. And can get stressed.. Have many found issues with these?? I know over time the vivs will develope a film of algae over the side glass but until than do we just cope with it? Or should I paint/film the outside to keep the issues down.

Also, one more question.. I know a lot of people use banana's and other fruits for bait stations in vivs. Girlfriend is irritated with the amount of flies that run loose lol. 2 years in and shes still not used to it. Has anyone ever considered using a spoon full of baby food?? I am sure banana's are gonna be the same whether mashed up or not. And atleast a jar of baby food can just be tossed back in the fridge after opening and would keep a longer shelf life. I know their are preservatives in the food and who knows what else, So just asking if anyone else has considered it, done it, or have wanted to do it but found valid reasoning not to do it.

Look forward to seeing some responses for either question or even better, BOTH! thanks all

Brandon


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

On my 10 gallon verts, I use sheets or cork. The 12" x 12" 4 packs can be bought at michaels or online for about $10.00 I've foudn the best and cleanest brand to be Board Dudes dark cork tiles. I've done the algae coated glass, and I dotn prefer it. Its a mess, especially when your tryign to suction cup fil canister to the side.


Dark Cork Tiles - 4pk 3/8" x 12" x 12"

Or alot of guys are getting large sheets from the maryland cork company Maryland Cork, Maufacturer of Granulated Cork, Home Page


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

interesting, you dont feel you lose to much space on the walls?? I would rather paint the sides than lose internal width honestly. I am more paranoid regarding aggression/stress between neighboring vivs


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Have you thought about using a black contact type paper on the outside to cover? It would solve the visual issue, isn't an eyesore and doesn't take up any room. You could also just lightly rubblack silicone on the side of the tank and use peet moss and coco coir to cover. It'll give you a tree bark or dirt look and again take up no room at all.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

pdfCrazy said:


> On my 10 gallon verts, I use sheets or cork. The 12" x 12" 4 packs can be bought at michaels or online for about $10.00 I've foudn the best and cleanest brand to be Board Dudes dark cork tiles. I've done the algae coated glass, and I dotn prefer it. Its a mess, especially when your tryign to suction cup fil canister to the side.
> 
> 
> Dark Cork Tiles - 4pk 3/8" x 12" x 12"
> ...



I actually picked up some of these tiles at menards alittle while back. When i opened it i noticed that they smelt heavily of smoke. i was a little nervous about using them. I soaked them in hot water multiple times and placed them right next to my home air purification unit for a few days because that thing will suck the paint smell out of wall painted months prior. They still have a faint smoke smell. Do the ones you get have that smoky smell to them? and is that how they get them that darker color? iv been holding off on using them until i can find out more about them.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

When I put racks in I went with large industrial ones instead of the thin chrome ones that are so popular. I'm not sure that was such a good idea. It's huge, heavy and unwieldy. I did it because I figured I could get a 6 foot rack and it wouldn't sag. It sags in the middle anyway.
If I had to do it over again I would get 4 foot racks instead of 6.

As far as fly escapees, I've experimented with fly traps using vodka, distilled water, soap, sugar and yeast (the recipe is in another thread somewhere). I've made traps with white wine as well. They both work really well but the trick is designing something that allows the ff access, but doesn't evaporate so quickly. I used a small tumbler with a small funnel in it. Either way eventually you get tired of refilling them. 

Bananas are good. A small slice in the tank helps, and you can just keep them in the freezer, but again it's another thing you have to stay on top of. The best way to combat ff escapees is to not overfeed. If you have a lot of ff around the house you are probably overfeeding. I'm not sure what you're feeding schedule is, but avoid feeding a large dump of flies every couple days. If you feed a smaller amount daily you will see a large reduction in escapees.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

2x4 racks are great for 20s....since the bakers racks only fit 3 20s with extra wasted space.


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

This is one of my rack setups for pums and Ranitomeya (all 20's).










I've used a number of different backgrounds including clay, GS, cork, and also gone background-less. I normally like a thinner, tiered background that takes up minimal space and then use several criss-crossed branches and driftwood to set up levels and bromeliad mounting areas. I use contact paper between the tanks, so the only clear sides are the viewing panel and top.

I use bananas as feeding stations. If you don't think you're going to use a whole one, just throw the unused portion in the freezer and cut it up later. It's a nice, cheap option, considering I usually pay around 40 cents/pound for bananas. I then use vinegar/detergent traps around the base of my rack, which almost completely eliminates escapees from the frog room.

-Pat


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Pat that setup is awesome. Are those all 20H verts?? I think I may copy you and build a wooden rack to hold 4 per shelf. Good idea.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Eric Walker said:


> I actually picked up some of these tiles at menards alittle while back. When i opened it i noticed that they smelt heavily of smoke. i was a little nervous about using them. I soaked them in hot water multiple times and placed them right next to my home air purification unit for a few days because that thing will suck the paint smell out of wall painted months prior. They still have a faint smoke smell. Do the ones you get have that smoky smell to them? and is that how they get them that darker color? iv been holding off on using them until i can find out more about them.


These tiles are steamed at a very high temp so that the natural resins in the cork wood hold the conglomeration together without using any actual glue. What you are smellign is probably from that high heat. I have these tiles in about 5 tanks, all are doing well.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

From my limited experience, I agree with a lot of the above opinions. My project I started last weekend is pictured below. 

I built my own wooden rack with less than $30 in lumber. I'm going to spend a little more trimming it all out with black shelving this weekend.

I'm using the cork panels for the first time. They take up less space than Great Stuff. I don't have to mess with glue and peat for most of it. 

I also like to use black contact paper to conceal the false bottoms. Works great for blacking out the sides too.










Thanks, Chris


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

always good to see how people handle a nice rack.


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Nismo95 said:


> Pat that setup is awesome. Are those all 20H verts?? I think I may copy you and build a wooden rack to hold 4 per shelf. Good idea.


Yep, all 20 verts. Since I'm using 4ft shoplights, 4 across is the best use of space for me.

-Pat


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Here's a little more progress on mine...










I feel it turned out pretty decent for trying to keep it to a minimal budget. All the tanks were $1/gallon. Initial lumber was only $28. Optional lumber(all the black trim and top shelf) was about $44. Light fixtures $40. All the lights(8-6500k T8 bulbs) $28. So, $260 for a rack with 8 vivs(plus ABG, eggcrate, and such).

I have all the vivs in the kitchen right now getting ABG, planted, seeded, and lids put on.

-Chris


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

With your rack, is the left side 10g and the right 20's?? Looks great how it turned out man.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

patm said:


> Yep, all 20 verts. Since I'm using 4ft shoplights, 4 across is the best use of space for me.
> 
> -Pat


I agree. a 48 inch wire rack just wouldnt hold 4.. So I guess I will be stick building our own rack if thats the route we go as far as tanks. Still not sure if we're gonna do a rack of eight 20g verts.. Or a rack of four 24x18x24 exo terras lol.. our collection isnt big at the moment.. and only really NEED 3 verts.. But I would want more to have them growing until we get something in them. If we're gonna run 4 foot T8's may as well not waste any light, right? lol.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Nismo95 said:


> With your rack, is the left side 10g and the right 20's?? Looks great how it turned out man.


Thank you! 

Yes Sir, 10's on the left and 20's on the right. I have those 8 done and back in the rack now. I'll see what they look like with the lights on tomorrow and try to get a decent picture. If I have time before work, I'll try to complete my last 3.

-Chris


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

kitcolebay said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes Sir, 10's on the left and 20's on the right. I have those 8 done and back in the rack now. I'll see what they look like with the lights on tomorrow and try to get a decent picture. If I have time before work, I'll try to complete my last 3.
> 
> -Chris


Sweet! Looking forward to seeing how they look!! Now, if it were your choice.. Would you still go this route with 8 tanks on one rack? Or would you go with 2 racks with (4) 24x18x24 exo-terras on each rack, with bottom shelves holding grow outs and what not. Still cant make up our mind if we want fold down doors on 20's or just the swing doors on exo's. Also would free up space and only take up one wall rather than 2 in our cramped frog room. Plus each frog would have more leg room haha. Bigger is always nicer for the frogs IMO. But with the 2 big setups we have we seriously lose most of a 9 foot wall.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Nismo95 said:


> Sweet! Looking forward to seeing how they look!! Now, if it were your choice.. Would you still go this route with 8 tanks on one rack? Or would you go with 2 racks with (4) 24x18x24 exo-terras on each rack, with bottom shelves holding grow outs and what not. Still cant make up our mind if we want fold down doors on 20's or just the swing doors on exo's. Also would free up space and only take up one wall rather than 2 in our cramped frog room. Plus each frog would have more leg room haha. Bigger is always nicer for the frogs IMO. But with the 2 big setups we have we seriously lose most of a 9 foot wall.


Honestly, I'd love to try a rack of Exo's. I don't have any experience with Exo's, but generally speaking, they seem to be the way to go. I hope in the future to upgrade some vivs to front opening verts. So far, I've been trying to stretch the ol' dollar as far as I can stretch it. I've really fallen in love with this hobby and there's so many frogs I'd love to have. I've pushed the budget and my wife's patience with the collection I have so far. For a lack of better words, I've been forced to be "thrifty" with my choices.

I suppose it depends on your budget and what your collection is(and will be). If it was a convenient option, I think I'd go with your choice "B"...2 racks with Exo's, grow-outs, and such. Ultimately, it just comes down to what's the best fit for your collection, frog room, and frogs.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

You really need to.think.what your end goal is. I originally designed my room....and racks....to hold 20 verts and horizontals. I am now switching all my tanks to exo terra of.various sizes. Need to build all new racks of course. The size exo you mentioned are a really nice size to.work with.

Basically my old design was smaller tanks but more quantity. Now it will be less tanks but bigger. Also feel the bigger has more planting options so I am gonna spend more time designing them unlike my 20s. 20 horizontals run out of room fast


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

mydumname said:


> You really need to.think.what your end goal is. I originally designed my room....and racks....to hold 20 verts and horizontals. I am now switching all my tanks to exo terra of.various sizes. Need to build all new racks of course. The size exo you mentioned are a really nice size to.work with.
> 
> Basically my old design was smaller tanks but more quantity. Now it will be less tanks but bigger. Also feel the bigger has more planting options so I am gonna spend more time designing them unlike my 20s. 20 horizontals run out of room fast


Exactly.

-Chris


----------

